# New apple keyboard



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

So what do you guys think?

I am sure it will rock.
But I am a little unsure about a flat keyboard with flat keys.
I do like the convex keyboard and convex keys of my current keyboard (white).
Guess I will have to get one and see.

The wireless looks super cool. Is that a power on button for the machine?
Why can't the wired keyboards have one?

Also, the moved all the volume and brightness keys around.
I am sure it will take a bit to get used to that?
Also added, dashboard, expose, FF, RW, Play/Pause.

What do you think?

Cheers,
N.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

Here is the blurp from the apple store:
_____________________
The Apple Keyboard has been completely redesigned, inside and out. It features an elegant, ultra-thin anodized aluminum enclosure with low-profile keys that provide crisp, responsive feel. It also has function keys for one-touch access to a variety of Mac features such as screen brightness, volume, eject, play/pause, fast-forward and rewind, Expose, and Dashboard. Its extended layout includes document navigation controls and a numeric keypad. And two USB 2.0 ports provide high-speed connectivity for your iPod, Mighty Mouse, digital camera, and other USB-based electronic devices.
_____________________


I guess that means we can finally run our ipods from the keyboard.
Mine always gave me power warnings when I tried to do that.

I am also not 100% sure of the USB ports on the side.
When the white keyboards came out I missed the side ports.
But now I like them, keeps things looking a little neater with longer mouse cords.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

They look good for me. I think I'll have a corded one (want the numeric keypad) before long.


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

I like the look, but I'm confused and a little angry about the bluetooth version being a mini keyboard.

I guess with this transition, it won't be long before the MacBook Pro's keyboard falls in line.


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyone have seen them in stock somewhere?


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

They look nice. I wish they had them out 3 years ago when I bought my G5. The Al keybord would compment it nicley.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

I like the look, though if keys were silver, it would be nicer, IMO. 

Flat keys are fine --my Macally's flat and has served me well for over 3 years now.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Frankly it looks a bit of a mis-match with the new iMac given there's no hint of white on the iMac and no hint of black on the keyboard. 

However, I suspect many current iMac owners (myself included), will update their current keyboards to this new one. And it will match very nicely with the aluminum base and all white iMac.

The round power on button on the wireless model does look cool. I'm stoked that the wired model finally has 2.0 USB ports vs. the old 1.1 ports.


----------



## skoda303 (Dec 14, 2004)

I too am disappointed with the bluetooth version of the keyboard. If it were full-size with the numeric key pad I would have bought one in a heartbeat.

I really like the looks of the wired version, but I don't think I could go back to being 'tethered' to my Mac.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm re-thinking my position on the keypad-less keyboard. 

I've been using a Mac laptop for the last 2 years, with no keypad. When I stopped and thought about it, I realized that I don't really miss the keypad. 

Having a keypad-less keyboard on my desk machine would put the mouse closer to the used portion of the keyboard, allowing me to center the keyboard better. 

Right now, I think I prefer the wireless one. Besides, I've got a full sized wired one in reserve should I need it.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

What the heck, I ordered the wired version today - the design has grown on me quickly since it was released yesterday. Should ship next week. This should be interesting...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Atroz said:


> I'm re-thinking my position on the keypad-less keyboard.
> 
> I've been using a Mac laptop for the last 2 years, with no keypad. When I stopped and thought about it, I realized that I don't really miss the keypad..


I've been using notebooks pretty much exclusively since the PowerBook 100 and have long since got over the lack of keypad. It is pretty useless for 99% of what I do - just takes up space.

Now if they brought it out with a track pad built in, I'd be all over it... with a nice new iMac... that would suit me for general home and media use. I'd dump my TV. I just don't see having to fuss with a keyboard and a mouse while sitting in my easy-chair...


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

rgray said:


> Now if they brought it out with a track pad built in, I'd be all over it...


Oh AMEN to that! I thought I was the only one. 

That said, I'm considering getting the BT keyboard. I would have pulled the trigger on one today, but they're not shipping for 3 to 5 weeks (  ) and I don't want to risk being away on vacation when it gets here.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

Love the new keyboard. I've always liked the style of the Macbook keyboards.

The only minor issue I have with it is the colour and how it doesn't seem to match that well with the actual iMac system. This is unfortunate, but probably doesn't make a huge difference in the long run.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

jaline said:


> The only minor issue I have with it is the colour and how it doesn't seem to match that well with the actual iMac system.


It will match well with my mini.  

Want to read some reviews. On apple.ca the wired is rated at 5 stars, wireless 3 stars... however there don't seem to be any comments yet.


----------



## Mac_Rasta (Aug 8, 2007)

*wow*

i just took a look at the keyboard.... its nice. i wonder how egronomic it is.... it is damn FLAT!


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the looks of both the wired and wireless keyboard. Especially that of the BT wireless one...I think it will be a good match for my MBP C2D which I am currently using as my desktop machine, with the lid closed and hooked up to an external 20" monitor. I may not need to bring the wireless keyboard with me on the road though, other than purely aesthetic reasons.

I hope to be able to feel it at the Apple Store before making my purchase decision.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

I think a flat keyboard will be fine for eurgonomics (perhaps better. Seing as its lower, so it should be easier on the wrist).

I also wondering how the caps key will work.
I don't see a light. I wonder if the whole key glows?

Still not 100% sure what I think of the wireless not being full size.
I love the look, but I think I might miss the page up and down keys.
And home and end. Oh wait, they have never worked on the mac anyways.  (a huge pet peeve since I converted 13 years ago). The keypad would also be nice. I do use it often. Guess that means I will get the wired version.

Also, since the wireless is not full sized, that must be why they moved the volume and eject keys to F13 and lower. Which I guess means expose has moved (looks like F3). I am sure it will only take a second to learn.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

A quicktime vr of the wireless keyboard just went up.
Looks really cool.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Nick said:


> I think a flat keyboard will be fine for eurgonomics.
> 
> I also wondering how the caps key will work.
> I don't see a light. I wonder if the whole key glows?


Valid questions. Too bad the Apple store I just came back from doesn't have the keyboard on display. Even though they have the frickin' new iMac on display!

When I asked to see it, the retail person said, sorry, we don't have it yet. Hmm, you have the computer but it shipped without a keyboard?
Ugh! Well, I'll just have to be patient and wait till they decide to bring it out or get stock.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Do the Toronto apple stores have stock yet?


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Nick said:


> Still not 100% sure what I think of the wireless not being full size.
> I love the look, but I think I might miss the page up and down keys.
> And home and end. Oh wait, they have never worked on the mac anyways.  (a huge pet peeve since I converted 13 years ago)..


Page up/down & Home & End have always work alright for me, not sure what the issue is for you? And on the wireless keyboard, I would assume that it will work like the notebooks do where fn + down arrow would be page down etc.

Z.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

WorldIRC said:


> Do the Toronto apple stores have stock yet?


I was in the Eaton Centre store on Wednesday -- no stock yet. I'll check again later this AM


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

The BT one I don't get at all, might look cool but as anyone who does professional photographic or video editing knows, working off the laptop keyboard can get a little tedious. Why didn't they give it the nice MBP keys, don't most people hate the keys on the MB? 

Ergonomically it's not good, as elevating the back of the keyboard places strain on the wrists and fingers by bending your wrists upwards. This causes huge problems for people that type for long periods at a time. 

Of the 14 people I know that are video editors, graphic designers or photographers 2 use their Apple keyboard. I think most buy better keyboards than the Apple ones. I did. 

They do look kinda cool though


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

zarquon said:


> Page up/down & Home & End have always work alright for me, not sure what the issue is for you? And on the wireless keyboard, I would assume that it will work like the notebooks do where fn + down arrow would be page down etc.
> 
> Z.


Home and End should take you to the begining or end of a line when typing.
Instead they do nothing. I am a developer and this is a simple thing that would be nice.

There is a keyboard shortcut command+left or command+right
I also know I can set it up manually.
But it would just be nice for home & end to work right out of the box (since i use other peoples computers often).
Like I said, its a pet peeve, nothing major though.

Cheers,
N.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Eaton Centre does not have them yet. No ETA either.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

No ETAs in Briarwood (Ann Arbor) or Twelve Oaks (Novi) (Michigan) yet


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I tried them at Sherway. I like it, and -- surprise-surprise -- Apple FINALLY added media playback controls on their keyboards! Those guys sure know how to innovate!


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

I really like what I see with the new Apple keyboards! I really like how it is flat that was the whole reason why I got the Logitech S 530 instead of the original Apple keyboard is because of that fact. Having a flat keyboard from an ergonomic stand point of view is better because it allows you to type more naturally. I may end up passing on my Logitech S 530 to my sister and upgrade to the new Apple wireless keyboard and mouse 

I would tend to think that stores will have them in stock before back to school.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Sherway?*



Macaholic said:


> I tried them at Sherway.


Woh! Did you say Sherway has the new iMacs?


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

The day it was announced, my wife dumped a cup of tea on her eMac keyboard. I ordered a new keyboard and this was all that was available.
All I can say is I hope it is tea proof.

Probably not. 


(took old one apart, compressed air, etc. caps lock and space were toast)


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Anyone considering a new keyboard should definitely look at one of these. 

While I was in Walden Galleria mall yesterday, I had a chance to ask the sales guy to put one of the new keyboards next to the old iMac. It looks awesome! In fact, it matches better than the current iMacs.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's the headache tho with too many Apple input devices...all looks no ergonomics.

These ARE work tools.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> These ARE work tools.


Which is why I'd buy this over the old keyboard.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes it's better than the old one......but then that just points out how bad the old one was.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

JCCanuck said:


> Woh! Did you say Sherway has the new iMacs?


eaton's centre had one new imac on display in the middle of the store
unfortunately there was no keyboard or mouse hooked up
i really wanted to try out the new keyboard

however, the imac itself looks amazing; nice and solidly built 
the aluminum is sweet and the glass is strong


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Just grabbed the keyboard from Apple Eaton Centre yesterday...they only had a few when I went in. 

I love the response of the keyboard compared to the one built in my MBP. I also like the click a little better then my original Apple Keyboard. I find that I can move a little bit quicker on this keyboard then I could before and that my accuracy is up a bit now...possibly due to the spacing of the keys.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Mine's on the delivery truck _out there somewhere_ - I'm waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## CompGuy (Sep 19, 2004)

This week I visited the Apple flagship store in NYC. It was so awesome that I am thinking of trying to squeeze in another quick visit there before leaving. I can say that I am an Apple user who has shunned the original Apple keyboards and mice as I have never liked them (imho - poor feel and functionality). Well enter this new aluminum keyboard which I tried out at the Apple store for about 20 minutes. After having done so I can confidently say that the new aluminum keyboard is a) stunning to look at and b) absolutely incredible to use. it is very comfortable, functional and elegant. I have placed my order. This will be the first Apple keyboard that I will actually use.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

WorldIRC said:


> Just grabbed the keyboard from Apple Eaton Centre yesterday...they only had a few when I went in.
> 
> I love the response of the keyboard compared to the one built in my MBP. I also like the click a little better then my original Apple Keyboard. I find that I can move a little bit quicker on this keyboard then I could before and that my accuracy is up a bit now...possibly due to the spacing of the keys.


So you were the one who snagged them. The sales clerk told me they came in and went out just as fast. 

That's also a very high compliment as the MBP/PB's keyboards are touted as one of the best around.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Fen said:


> I like the look, but I'm confused and a little angry about the bluetooth version being a mini keyboard.


If a keyboard is making you feel like that I think you should seek help.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2004)

I went to the yorkdale store to try out the keyboard. I like the response. it's easier to press and less effort to push down on the keys...just like a click button to press...feels great.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Sephiroth said:


> I went to the yorkdale store to try out the keyboard. I like the response. it's easier to press and less effort to push down on the keys...just like a click button to press...feels great.


Easier to press? Great!?!? That was my last form of exercise!


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

*Got mine last night*

I got my new keyboard (wired, number pad) last night. I cant believe how small it is. I came purolator in a huge box, that was 95% paper stuffing. then it was in ttightlypacked in brown cardboard, it looked tiny. then under the cardboard was the full shrink-wrapped retail packaging (its like russian nesting dolls) which is even tinier. Then once you open it, the keyboard only takes half the volume of that tiny package. Its incredibly thin but it is nice and solid. there is no flex, it is not light but not too heavy, it must be a solid piece of aluminum. It does not float around my desk like my bevy of 20$ keyboards from futuer shop because it has weight. 

the ergonomics are surprisingly good. I use an ergonomic keyboard at work (right now actually) and this thing is actually better in some cases. As an example, sit at your desk and place your hands on the desk and pretend you are typing right on your desktop... thats what this is like. there is very little "rise" on the keyboard, it is very flat. I think there is a bigger rise on the wireless because of the battery bays.

I like it. What Im not sold on yet is the new F-key layout. I really use the F9-F10-F11 keys heavily for expose and on the new keyboard its only one expose key. Hopefully there is a modifier to allow show desktop and expose for an application. Otherwise I hope I can rollback the keyboard driver install and go back to the old way. I am constantly dragging and dropping from application to desktop and otherwise.

But really, its a great little keyboard, it has 2 USB 2.0 ports and it is so thin and sleek that it is shocking. And the ergonomics are solid.

I give it 2 thumbs up  I'll probably get the wireless for my wife to use with her macbook. she doesnt use the number pad, but I use it a lot.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

Mississauga said:


> Easier to press? Great!?!? That was my last form of exercise!


Hah! I know how you feel 

But I was a little worried because I think the keys on my wifes macbook are a little shaky or not solid enough. But worry not, because the key press on these new keyboards is great, they are not long-throw but they are firm without any tilt, its a good solid press... you can miss the center of a key and still feel/know that you got a good key press in.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I just got mine half an hour ago, and I'll echo your comments. It is quite nice, surprisingly solid, and the feel of the short-travel keys is easy to get used to. It's very quiet too, bye-bye clicky-clack.

Did you find the keyboard software update procedure kind of dumb?

I'm not entirely sold on the new F-key scheme either, but I know I'll become accustomed to it. The F3 (Exposé) and Dashboard (F4) keys don't seem to activate these functions on my G5. Or have I missed a required set-up step or something? The other F-keys work as they should.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

saxamaphone said:


> I like it. What Im not sold on yet is the new F-key layout. I really use the F9-F10-F11 keys heavily for expose and on the new keyboard its only one expose key. Hopefully there is a modifier to allow show desktop and expose for an application. Otherwise I hope I can rollback the keyboard driver install and go back to the old way. I am constantly dragging and dropping from application to desktop and otherwise.


I played with one in the store earlier in the week, and I noticed that, as with notebook keyboards, under the sys prefs-keyboard there is an option for the F keys to be the be the F keys natively (and the software functions by using the fn key), or to use the fn key to get them (and the software functions natively).
If you use the actual F1-12 key instead of the software function assigned to it, it gives you all the exposé function as before. I didn't check the volume or eject functions though.

Z.


----------



## psychodad (Apr 30, 2004)

I wish there was a wired version of the smaller layout.


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

I wish some stores could have them in stock. I should have ordered online.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

zarquon said:


> ...(and the *software functions by using the fn key*), or to use the fn key to get them (and the software functions natively). If you use the actual F1-12 key instead of the software function assigned to it, it gives you all the exposé function as before. I didn't check the volume or eject functions though. Z.


Aah, eureka - thanks for posting that. I didn't get to play with the new keyboard for very long before some really bad thunderstorms started to go through, and I shut down my G5 and unplugged it. But what you said works - and it also explains to me what that fn key is all about.

The more I use this new keyboard, the more I like it. I can actually type faster than before, with less effort. I was concerned about a bit of a learning curve or adjustment period with these short-travel notebook-style keys. Nope, it's just great. And damn what a tidy no-nonsense design. :clap:


----------



## UsedToLoveWindows (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi there,

I still can't seem to get the F3 and F4 keys working for expose and dashboard. All other keys work find  

Regs,

CJM


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

See above - you have to press *fn* in combination with F3 or F4 to activate those features.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

With my PB, I've always had it so that you have to use the fn key to access the hardware (volume, brightness, etc.) functions, and then the F keys are what the apps think they are. But since not everyone needs the F keys, Apple defaults notebooks and the new keyboard to volume and stuff. A bit confusing at first, and when you're using someone else's system, but it's also nice to have the options.

Z.


----------



## UsedToLoveWindows (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the note to look up...I did all that and both on and off in preferences-keyboards and all keys work except the F3 and F4..hmmm.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

psychodad said:


> I wish there was a wired version of the smaller layout.


Wow, I wish there was a wireless version of the full sized one. The main reason I use a bluetooth keyboard on my PowerBook is because I use the number pad as often as I do.

It sounds as if the wired one's size is similar to the wired keyboards that came with the original iMacs, back in the days of the puck mouse. I loved those keyboards because the width was narrow enough that I could fit the keyboard into my laptop bag at the time.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Actually the wired version's length & width are within a millimeter or two of the just-cancelled Apple Keyboard, so I don't think this keyboard will easily fit in an average laptop bag, despite its _much_ thinner profile.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

*Wanted wireless*

I wanted the wireless. When I saw the wait time and smaller layout I went with the wired. Love the new design and the feel. When my wife used the new keyboard she also found it to be better than the old style.

When I first saw the pics of the keyboard I was worried but Apple has hit a homerun with this one.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

I just picked up a new wired Keyboard - so far, so good. Still getting used to the keys... but soooooo much smoother than the "pro".


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm very happy with my new keyboard as well. I type much faster on it.

I do have one gripe about it though. I'm not sure if I just have a defective keyboard, or if that's just standard for them, but it keeps missing my space bar. I tend to place my hands such that my left thumb hits the lower left corner of the space key. If I don't smack it hard (ie. just hit it lightly like the other keys) it doesn't register my space. I have another keyboard coming in a few days (from an iMac I'm setting up for the inlaws) so I'll see if it's just mine that's defective.

Anyone else notice any quirky space behaviour? Or am I the only one who hits space on the lower left corner?

A7


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I love the new keyboards too... I ordered the wireless one as soon as I could (grumble grumble not shipping till mid September grumble grumble) and this past weekend I picked up a brand new iMac so I've been using the wired version for a few days.

I love the look, love the feel of it. I don't have a problem hitting the spacebar, but I have found it makes a bit of a different noise than the rest of the keys. Sort of like a pop sound. It's about the only thing that is taking getting used to. *a7mc*, I hit my spacebar in the lower right area, about 1/3 from the lower right corner..no problem with the force of it, just the funny pop noise.

Now I'm at work using an older keyboard, and there is a great temptation to order a new wired keyboard, knowing I should get it in a few days.... otherwise I'm going to have to wait till mid- or late-September, when the wireless comes in for home, to bring the new wired one to work.

It's tough though - the new keyboard is so much nicer - it's only $49.... must resist...


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

a7mc said:


> Anyone else notice any quirky space behaviour? Or am I the only one who hits space on the lower left corner?


I've only been using it for less than an hour, but have had no problems with the spacebar. It does make a bit of a different noise but I think that is because I'm hitting it with my thumb and not my finger, probably hitting it harder. I learned how to type on a typewriter, so I hit the spacebar with my right thumb.

I was so fed up with the Pro (it really hurt my fingers) that I went shopping for a new keyboard not too long ago. Luckily I couldn't find anything I liked that day, and am glad I waited for this keyboard.

Lots of new Keyboards, both wired and wireless, when I was at Sherway today.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

And it matches beautifully with my Mini. Really happy with this keyboard!!!:clap:


----------



## Evan Holt (Mar 8, 2002)

Just in case it hasn't been brought up before, despite the wired keyboard having 2 USB 2.0 ports, it still won't play nicely with iPods and USB memory keys. Apple has added the following....

* Devices that draw high power from the USB connection, such as iPods, hard drives and some flash drives, can only be used with the new keyboard when it is attached to the aluminum iMac.

I can confirm this as I have tried a keyboard on the new Macbook and MacPro and I get the power warning when plugging in my memory key. Shame.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

This spacebar issue is really starting to annoy me. The new keyboard is flawless except for this one issue. The entire bottom half of the spacebar doesn't register my key presses unless I smack it hard, or press the top half. This is a serious issue, and I hope Apple fixes it.

And no, I'm not the only one with the problem:
Apple - Support - Discussions - Search Discussions

A7


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear of the issue you're having. No problem with mine - it works flawlessly and now I'm thinking it's the best keyboard I've ever used whether on a Mac or a Windows machine.

The one thing that I didn't expect is if you build up a static charge, you can discharge & get a wee shock when you touch the aluminum case. Not so bad right now but it should become rather interesting in the Winter...


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

a7mc said:


> This spacebar issue is really starting to annoy me. The new keyboard is flawless except for this one issue. The entire bottom half of the spacebar doesn't register my key presses unless I smack it hard, or press the top half. This is a serious issue, and I hope Apple fixes it.



I'm not having any problems with the spacebar either but I can see how that could get annoying...


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

UPDATE: The 2nd keyboard came in (from the in-laws) and it _doesn't_ have the same problem. So it looks like it's maybe just one batch that was bad. 

I'll be exchanging my keyboard soon, and hopefully getting a keyboard with a working spacebar.

A7


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

I love this new keyboard. Been using it for two weeks now. I'm looking into getting one for my PC at work  I have a 2GB Kingston USB flash drive at it works perfectly in with the keyboard. Guess it doesn't draw to much energy.


----------



## celep (Mar 9, 2005)

UsedToLoveWindows said:


> Thanks for the note to look up...I did all that and both on and off in preferences-keyboards and all keys work except the F3 and F4..hmmm.


I just downloaded the keyboard update - the F3 and F4 keys work the way they're supposed to now


----------



## elack1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Keyboard feels great!*

Hey My new Apple Keyboard feel and looks great. BUT!! It will not work during start-up therefore forcing me to use the Apple remote to use Boot Camp. Using Mini Intel 1.5 single core. All software updates applied. Any thoughts?
E


----------

